# Martin Bows 2011 vs 2010



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there

Guys I am in the market for a bow set that will cost under $500 but can also go high upto $700 depending on what I am gettting.

Someone suggested that I should go for Martin Pantera 2010 what I can get on a good price now since the new model is coming with more better technology though I would be using that bow for a few years so dont know if I should go for 2010 model of spend a little more for 2011.

By the way is there any good place in Ontario from where I can get Martin Bows on cheaper price as compare to Basspro etc.?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Check out The Bow Shop in Waterloo, they carry a wide variety of brands and models for every budget, and you can try out the bows to see if it fits you. There are many more shops around but since we don't know where abouts in Ontario you are, its hard to pin point a store close by.

Also I'll always advise buying a bow from an archery shop versus a big box store for the customer service alone. If you pay 50 bucks more at the smaller shop I guarantee the service and help you get will be worth far more then the difference in price.


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

icedemon I appreciate your reply and yes I also agree with you that its better to get the stuff from the specialized shops rather then going for big stores where there isnt any personal interactions.

By the way no body answered me regarding my first question - shall I settle for Martin 2010 model or wait for 2011?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd look at a Mission or an entry level Hoyt instead of a Martin, but if your heart is set one one... You still haven't told us where you are. There's no point in telling you where to shop in Eastern Ontario if you live in the Sault.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

Buy a used elite bow from classifieds still have warranty and can good buys right now


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

SM, I'd look at the 2011 Onza. It's a very, very nice bow with new technology and it retails for $599 usd and may be cheaper depending on the store you buy from.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

the new 2011 onza 3 is $565 at the archers nook in London Ontario


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i'd get the 2011 with out a doubt martin made some nice upgrades for 2011,i sell the full martin line up and my prices are way better than anything listed above.


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the advice of all of you. I reside in Brampton (currently out of country) though planning to move to Mississauga or Markham depending on the work that I can get. 

If the people of Archery shop in Waterloo are friendly and sincere with their customers (specially who are new to archery) then seriously I would prefer them over Basspro guys. 

Like a few said that its better to go for new model rather then old so will look into that.

Thanks.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just to jump in quick....I agree that you should buy from a Pro Shop and not a big box store...but I would not tie yourself to a Martin right away. 

You have started off right by giving yourself a budget....but try out all the brands. See what feels best in your hand when you shoot. I bet if you do this, it may not be a Martin that you buy. Nothing against Martin, but a lot of people change what they buy when they start shooting differnet bows. Who knows...maybe it will be a Martin?

You really should look at the new Hoyts this year.The Rampage and Prohawk might just feel better than others you try out.....

Doupe


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Doupe I like your advice, thanks ok.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Dude, PSE Vendetta!!! Awesome bow and $600.00 or so CAD. Blows any Martin out of the water.
Its fast, quiet and good looking. 
Also like the BMXL, Elites (the used Elite idea was a good one) and whatever big name bow you like used. Its tough to buy a new bow for under $500.00. You are compromising something when you get to this price point. I'm no Martin fan. I've owned a few and they have a very un-refined feel to me. Some guys love them but I shoot alot year round and have never liked the feel or the grips. Lately I have known several guys that have had problems with their new martins. 
Buy the bow that fits you and feels right to you.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

SMS,

Do you shoot left or right handed?

JDoupe


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

The most important thing in a new bow for newbies is to make sure it has an adjustable draw length without the need to buy modules or new cam.

I'm bias on the PSE. Depending on your wing span, I would recommend either the PSE Vendetta XL or Supra.

Cheers,


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a right handed and I think I will agree that a good investment is always reliable and profitable in long term so I have decided not to fall for anything cheap and would be having a budget of $600 for the bow and another $150 to $200 for the related stuff. AND purchase would be checking out lots of bows first.

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help from you all.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo has a WIDE selection of new and used bows in stock now.
Anything from Darton to Martin to Mathews or Hoyt. 
If you check then out yo should find something that fits you and your budget.
They do have a new staff member that is learning rite now so you may be used for teaching purpases aswell.

Hope this helps

Cheers
Shawn


----------

